
Nymph: A C like Programming Language - nymph0987
https://github.com/roecrew/nymph/wiki
======
gus_massa
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15045592](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15045592)
(49 points, 5 days ago, 38 comments) Resubmitting each day from a different
account will make the mods ban your accounts/site/language.

Try writing an interesting post about the language. How did you solve a
technical problem, a design decision, benchmarks.

